# Deck Revive...



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Has anyone used this product? My rep says it will hold up unlike the other deck resurfacers. All of the others fail in a year. I was wondering if this one actually works.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The problem I have with these types of products is they seal the wood up to tight. Decking rots right under what looks like sound paint.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> The problem I have with these types of products is they seal the wood up to tight. Decking rots right under what looks like sound paint.


Before you put the product on, you put Permabond down. The product itself comes in a five gallon kit. You buy a gallon of latex gloss exterior paint and mix it with a liquid resin and the powder from the kit.. It points out the other resurfacers are nothing more than an elastomeric, but this product is suppose to let the wood breathe. He said gemini makes which gives me hope. This is actually for a house I bought. The lady who owned it prior used a PPG resurfacer which is failing on the horizontal surfaces. My other thought was just to use composite on the deck floor, but I was interested to see if this product works, since my rep said it's the only one on the market which will work.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

It is the same as all others. It fails just like the others. Nothing out yet that does what they all claim. When in doubt do your research.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

BPC said:


> It is the same as all others. It fails just like the others. Nothing out yet that does what they all claim. When in doubt do your research.


It's exactly why I am asking. Have you used this specific product?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

They ALL say theirs is the only one that works! Ask for a written warranty that says they will replace the wood when it rots from the moisture entrapment and you will see how well they stand behind their product.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I haven't used the Gulf synthetics version yet, but If I had a personal deck I could use as a test subject I wouldn't hesitate. 

I have had Cabots version on a deck for about 2 years and it seems to be holding fine. 

Just did a band aid on a deck that had the Olympic version put on last July and you could blast it off with a hose. 

The Gulf synthetics (gemini) version is supposed to be permeable, and isn't an elastomeric but it's around $270 in material to double coat a 400 sf section.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> I haven't used the Gulf synthetics version yet, but If I had a personal deck I could use as a test subject I wouldn't hesitate.
> 
> I have had Cabots version on a deck for about 2 years and it seems to be holding fine.
> 
> ...


Yea, I did watch their testing video where they froze the board, brought it to room temp, submerged in in water, and kept repeating for a month or so. Theirs didn't flake at all, but it's their own company doing the testing and not a third party. The other two main brands flaked off. I will probably get a kit for free from Diamond Vogel or PPG. At worse, im out of some time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

PACman said:


> They ALL say theirs is the only one that works! Ask for a written warranty that says they will replace the wood when it rots from the moisture entrapment and you will see how well they stand behind their product.


They would not even give a written labor and materials cost for 1 year just for product failure. I would bet on that, even if all six sides were coated.

BECAUSE NOTHING WILL HOLD ON A WOOD DECK SURFACE UNLESS IT IS INCLOSED AND COVERD :yes:
They just want a piece of the pie $$$$$$ like every one else


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

pacific paint said:


> They would not even give a written labor and materials cost for 1 year just for product failure. I would bet on that, even if all six sides were coated.
> 
> BECAUSE NOTHING WILL HOLD ON A WOOD DECK SURFACE UNLESS IT IS INCLOSED AND COVERD :yes:
> They just want a piece of the pie $$$$$$ like every one else


Deck Revive gives a 2 year materials warranty.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

I just checked the web site for deck revive NO WARRINTY buyer beware! It's listed under terms and conditions They even use the term no exceptions


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

What is Covered by this Limited Warranty. Manufacturer warrants that UDF-21™ is free from defects as a result of manufacturing and meets the properties published at the time of purchase.
Remedies. If such a defect appears within two (2) years from the date of purchase, Manufacturer will, at its option and sole discretion, supply replacement product (but not the labor cost, freight, taxes or other expenses associated with removal or reinstallation) or refund the original purchase price. Buyer must notify Manufacturer within 30 days after the appearance of the defect. If a maintenance coat of UDF-21™ is applied within five years of the original application, you should get up to 10 years of service life from the date of the original application.
How to file a Warranty Claim. Send a written explanation of the defect, at least four photographs of the defect(s), along with dated proof of purchase to:
Gulf Synthetics, LLC 1340 Oak Industrial Lane Suite 300
Cumming GA 30041
Manufacturer reserves the right to request additional information along with a possible field inspection.
What is Not Covered By this Warranty. Manufacturer does not warrant the design, the engineering, nor the suitability of the structure to which this product is applied. Manufacturer does not, in any way, warrant the skid-resistance imparted to a surface by UDF-21. Each purchaser is solely responsible for determining the effectiveness, suitability, compliance with applicable codes and standards, and safety for the use of UDF-21. Modification of UDF-21 beyond the recommended paint requirement or applying less than two coats on a surface will deem this warranty null and void. Manufacturer does not warrant any topical sealers (manufactured by others) that are topically applied on UDF-21. This Limited Warranty does not cover product failure, product malfunction or any damages resulting from abnormal use, abuse, accidents, acts of God, fire, flood, hurricane, intentional acts, normal wear and tear, tornado, unreasonable use, acid rain, acts causing surface abrasion, scratches, or holes, exposure to harmful chemicals, impact from foreign objects, improper or insufficient application method(s), or improper or insufficient maintenance. LIMITATION OF REMEDIES AND EXCLUSIONS OF CONSEQUENTIAL AND INCIDENTAL DAMAGES. MANUFACTURER’S LIABILITIES ARE LIMITED SOLELY AND EXCLUSIVELY TO THE OBLIGATIONS SPECIFICALLY UNDERTAKEN HEREIN, AND UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES WILL MANUFACTURER BE LIABLE OR OBLIGATED FOR ANY INCIDENTAL, CONSEQUENTIAL, INDIRECT SPECIAL PUNITIVE OR ANY OTHER DAMAGES OF ANY KIND WHATSOEVER (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO; LOST PROFITS, LOST SALES, LOSS OF GOODWILL, USE OF MONEY, USE OF GOODS, STOPPAGE OF WORK, OR IMPAIRMENT OF ASSETS), WHETHER FORSEEABLE OR UNFORSEEABLE, ARISING OUT OF BREACH OR FAILURE OF EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTY, BREACH OF CONTRACT, FRAUD MISREPRESENTATION, NEGLIGENCE, STRICT LIABILITY IN TORTOR OTHERWISE, EXCEPT AND ONLY TO THE EXTENT THIS LIMITATION IS SPECIFICALLY PRECLUDED BYAPPLICABLE LAW OF MANDATOR APPLICATION, IN NO EVENT WILL THE AGGREGATE LIABILITY OF THE MANUFACTURER INCURRED IN ANY SUCH WARRANTY CLAIM, ACTION OR PRECEEDING MADE WITH RESPECT TO NONCONFORMING OR DEFECTIVE PRODUCTS EXCEED MANUFACTURER’S COST FOR SUCH PRODUCTS. Some states do not allow the exclusion of incidental or consequential damages, so the above limitation may not apply to you.
MERGER CLAUSE – ORAL STATEMENTS NOT BINDING. This writing is understood and intended to be the final expression of the parties’ agreement and is a complete and exclusive statement of the terms and conditions with respect thereto, superseding all prior agreements or representations, oral or written, and all other communication between the parties relating to the subject matter of this agreement. No agent, employee or any other party is authorized to make any warranty in addition to that made in this agreement.
DISCLAIMER OF WARRANTIES. EXCEPT FOR THE EXPRESS WRITTEN WARRANTY CONTAINED HEREIN, MANUFACTURER MAKES NO OTHER WARRANTIES, GUARANTEES OR INDEMNITIES, WHETHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, ARISING BY LAW, COURSE OF DEALING, USAGE OF TRADE, CUSTOM OR OTHERWISE, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND IMPLIED WARRANTY OF FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE, AND ALL SUCH OTHER WARRANTIES, GUARANTEES AND INDEMNITIES ARE HEREBY DISCLAIMED, OVERRIDDEN AND EXCLUDED FROM THIS TRANSACTION. Some States do not allow limitation on how long an implied warranty lasts so the above limitation may not apply to you. This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may have other rights which vary from State to State. This agreement shall be governed by and construed in accordance with the laws of the State of Georgia.
Gulf Synthetics, LLC – 1340 Oak Industrial Lane, Suite 300, Cumming GA 30041 (1-29-11)QUOTE=pacific paint;1169490]I just checked the web site for deck revive NO WARRINTY buyer beware! It's listed under terms and conditions They even use the 
You can find the limited warranty information if you download rrom this site.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I have used the revive for a few concrete covered patios. No problems after 3 seasons. Its just not a good product for exposed wooden decks. Even if you get 2 years out of it the time spent stripping and sanding it of is about 3 times as labor intensive. Not to mention the rotted boards that you will find. Any how I hate decks but still do repaints with Arborcoat, Flood, or Stormguard. For new construction I have been using Vermont Naturals with a yearly maintenance coat. Sikkens also works for the new stuff but it forms a film under damp conditions.. Once again maintenance required.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Hines Painting said:


> I haven't used the Gulf synthetics version yet, but If I had a personal deck I could use as a test subject I wouldn't hesitate.
> 
> I have had Cabots version on a deck for about 2 years and it seems to be holding fine.
> 
> ...


You are in California too. The snow accumulation we get in the midwest contributes greatly to accelerated failure of these type of deck coatings. Think about it this way, it is quite common on northern Ohio for decks to be snow covered for most of a 4-5 month period every year. That means the deck is basically submerged in water for most of that time period. Not a good proposition to have what is essentially a coating of Saran wrap on the top of that wood. When the spring sun starts hitting it...BLAMO! The moisture tries to,evaporate and you know the rest. Even with coastal fog there is a cycle of condensation and evaporation. But when this occurs on a daily basis much less moisture actually accumulates in the wood. That is what wood is supposed to do, otherwise there woodn't be coastal Sequoias an what not. But if those Sequoias were constantly wrapped in Saran wrap? They wood rot too!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CK_68847 said:


> Deck Revive gives a 2 year materials warranty.


2 year warranty on the Deck Revive, not substrate replacement or labor.


----------

